# Seadoo fish pro 2020 newbie



## MichaelC0123 (Jul 9, 2020)

Just bought my new fish pro 2020 and I love it so far. Just moved back to Texas from Michigan. I want to get into saltwater fishing. Going to buy a Jigging rig and a trolling rig. Any recommendations? 

I am also going to be getting into spear fishing as well. Anyone into that? 

Looking for some buds to partner up with for both fishing days and spearing. Someone that can teach me the ropes and have some good days out on the water. Wouldn't mind getting some crabs as well.

P.S. I can fly fish, but never in the saltwater. I have been fresh water fishing for over 20 years and my dad was king of the glades in Florida. LOVE to fish, easy going guy, baby on the way, so I'm trying to get as much in as I can before the baby gets here in March!


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Congrats!
There's a group of Houston area jet ski fishermen on Facebook, a couple of them are 2coolers but I forget their handles at the moment. They post here occasionally. Search this forum and you'll find them and their Facebook page.
Welcome to 2cool.


----------



## MichaelC0123 (Jul 9, 2020)

Thanks, I'll try and find the group.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

CrazyYak is the guy's 2cool handle, and the Facebook page is Texas Jet Ski Fishing. I haven't had a ski in a long time. I'm going to have to drop the hammer soon and on board.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

3 Yamaha SUV here and always looking for buddies to go fishing with!! I'm also on the Houston Area Jet Skit Fishing group on FB. Tuan Huynh on FB


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

HTownBoi281 said:


> 3 Yamaha SUV here and always looking for buddies to go fishing with!! I'm also on the Houston Area Jet Skit Fishing group on FB. Tuan Huynh on FB


Hey, I know this is and old thread but I don't FB. Would like to tag along when you go out on the ski if that is ok.

Thanks,
HoustonKid


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

HoustonKid said:


> Hey, I know this is and old thread but I don't FB. Would like to tag along when you go out on the ski if that is ok.
> 
> Thanks,
> HoustonKid


I have a 21 fish pro, we go out regularly in the summer time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Hawglife said:


> I have a 21 fish pro, we go out regularly in the summer time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. I would like to get into a group that fish often. I bought it with plans of running to wading spots I know in west bay but would like to fish other places and maybe on ice cream days hit some close rigs.


----------

